# Rat lump? Help? :(



## GingerSnapzBack (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello all,

Came home from holiday and my rat has a lump near her leg/lady bits.

What could it be? Tumor?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

It could be a cyst.
If you touch the lump is it squishy. 
It may also be a tumour, rats are prone to them unfortunately.


----------



## Mollie100 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi - sadly yes it is probably a tumour. They are usually operable though - depending on the rats' age (I'm sorry I don't know her name!) it may also be worth having her spayed at the same time. Spaying can really help to prevent future tumours depending on her age.

I have been in this position many times - sadly last time my ratties developed multiple inoperable tumours and nothing could be done but other rats lived a long time post 'op. I wish you all the best.


----------



## GingerSnapzBack (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh no 

I haven't touched it I can't really I'm too scared too, really gutted I'll have to phone the vets tomorrow, her names Alice.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Please don't panic... It may be a cyst.
A trip to the vets is a good idea as they will be able to tell you what it is and help you get it sorted/offer advice.


----------



## Mollie100 (Dec 17, 2013)

Rach1 said:


> Please don't panic... It may be a cyst.
> A trip to the vets is a good idea as they will be able to tell you what it is and help you get it sorted/offer advice.


Yup. Remember too - even if the lump is a tumour it could be benign - it's not necessarily malignant. I've had a lot of rats that have lived ages after lumpectomies. Daisy lived 18 months + post 'op (she was spayed at the same time) and never had another lump.

Vets first - then by all means ask again on here if you need reassurance etc x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It could also be an abscess if she's been bitten by another rat, assuming she isn't a solitary rat?

One of my boys had a big one in the same place that burst open and left a big gaping hole. A course of antibiotics and daily smoothing on of Manuka Honey and it healed in no time.


----------



## Chez86 (May 20, 2014)

A lower swelling in a female could be pyometra, so you are doing the right thing taking her to a vet asap. I lost a rat to pyometra overnight before I could get her to a vet the next day. Is she eating and drinking as normal? If this is the case the vet will spay her. Rats are prone to lumps and vets are used to removing them, over 99% of lump removals are a success. If the lump is mammary the vet will also spay her to help prevent further lumps. 

Hope Alice is ok <3


----------



## GingerSnapzBack (Oct 21, 2010)

She is a solitary rat, her ratty friend past. 

Got an appointment next week, is there anything that I can do?


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Good luck at the vets tomorrow, hope they can help her

:grouphug:


----------



## Chez86 (May 20, 2014)

Good luck with ratty Alice, I hope the vet can help her. It may be an abscess which can be drained, or pyometra, which will require spaying. If it is mammary the vet is likely to want to spay her anyway to prevent future tumors. From one rat owner to another, good luck


----------



## thegreatpretender (Apr 27, 2009)

How did you get on? Is alice Ok?


----------



## GingerSnapzBack (Oct 21, 2010)

It's a tumour 

They said just leave her cause she's old (2) and it can be more problematic. 

I cried all the way home.


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

:grouphug:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So sorry!


----------



## thegreatpretender (Apr 27, 2009)

GingerSnapzBack said:


> It's a tumour
> 
> They said just leave her cause she's old (2) and it can be more problematic.
> 
> I cried all the way home.


I just lost one of my favorites too. I am very sorry for your loss. Just be happy that you made each other happy during her time!


----------

